# Craftsman DYT 4000 eating belts



## john765 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is my 1st thread---- I thought just maybe there is someone out there that is having the same problem or have had this problem in the past.I bought a used craftsman DYT4000 model#917 273 241 about a year ago and since then it has went thru 4 primary deck belts.This is the 48" deck with a spring idler to tighten the belt.The belt is eaten from the inside. Any info on this problem would be appreciated


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Usually,when the belts get chewed up,it's due to a pulley being worn,or loose or deformed.
Also,if the belt is not tensioned properly(weak spring,mis-adjusted),it can rub on something.
Look for rub spots on guides,hangers,etc.,and check the pulleys and spindles for binding/looseness.


----------



## john765 (Oct 18, 2014)

*john765*

Thanks John for your reply,I went to our local auto supply yesterday and ordered a spring for the tensioner.The belt does have a lot of viberation.We will put that spring on and hope that is the problem.................. thanks again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anytime, Just make sure you check the pulleys , as well.Any wobbling,or binding can cause it.
I meant to ask,also,did you use OEM belts or aftermarket ones? 
Aftermarket belts , many times, don't have the proper angle,or the length may be off,and not give a good fit.
Width is also important,and a belt that is even 1/16" off,in width will tear up,quickly .


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Second that. Make sure you are running OEM belts. The cheaper aftermarket belts won't hold up as well and do check the mandrels, tensioner pulley along with the idler pulleys for bad bearings...


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

First, welcome to the forum *john765*!

Post number 2 by *jhngardner367* sums up what I'd look for. In addition to what others have written, the blue Kevlar belts at Tractor Supply Company generally last me a bit longer than the other cheap imported types. 

_Does_ anybody know where I can find American made clutching belts? I'm ever so tired of the low quality ones imported from Mexico and India.

Cheers,
bolillo_loco


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bolillo loco,have you tried NAPA parts ?
What machine is it for ?


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

*jhngardner367*:

Hum, I buy belts according to their size. For example, 93.5 x 1/2 would be one belt I buy. I forget the AYP number 'cause I long ago cross referenced the AYP number so I could just pick up the right size belt. 

Does NAPA sell American made belts? I really haven't checked into it much 'cause I always have a few spares on hand. With three identical tractors, we have extras for obvious reasons.

Until a few years ago, we had a few American made belts left over from the 80s/90s. Since then, I've noticed a decline in longevity. Being the cynic I am, I instantly suspect foreign imports. It doesn't help that my life largely ended when my plant closed due to imported _"goods."_ Yes I know goods was a weak satirical pun.

*john765*:

Do you have any updates on your belt dilemma? 

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## john765 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Dyt eating belts*

Hey I thank all you fella's for your input on my belt problem.As noted earlier I have ordered a new spring for the belt tensioner that has not come yet.Also to answer a question that was asked earlier.... I been buying the cheap belts I guess I must be a cheapie.... Sears wants 40.00 for theirs......................thanks again,I will follow up later.


----------



## john765 (Oct 18, 2014)

Picture of the dyt 4000


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

john765 said:


> Hey I thank all you fella's for your input on my belt problem.As noted earlier I have ordered a new spring for the belt tensioner that has not come yet.Also to answer a question that was asked earlier.... I been buying the cheap belts I guess I must be a cheapie.... *Sears wants 40.00 for theirs*......................thanks again,I will follow up later.


Addressing the bold print, I can't say I blame you! I use the tractor's manual, cross reference the AYP belt/bearing number to something more meaninful, and go to the _locally_ owned 'n' operated auto supply store. While they're not as inexpensive as the well known discount chain stores, they're _significantly_ cheaper than Sears. 

Quite often, I just buy online. In order to redeem myself, I search for American made products first, and if they're an option, I will _always_ purchase those goods, so in today's economy, that means buying online. 

_Please,_ keep us informed of your plight! I can only speak for myself, but exchanging ideas, helping, and sharing experiences for me is almost as good as being your neighbor and helping you _fix_ or _break_ something better...

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

john765 said:


> Picture of the dyt 4000


That looks nearly showroom new. Mine looks like it's been worked hard. Well that's because it has.  It was my main tractor so to say before getting a real tractor.

Anyways, my DYT4000 started going through belts frequently too. Even to good Kevlar types. Replacing the tensioner spring didn't help any either. So, I had taken off all the tensioner, idler pulleys, and the rotating idler pulley brackets. The DYT4000 is made by Husqvarna for Sears. Thus, I had arranged the pulleys much like the Husqvarna and went with the smaller belt. The deck has all of the other holes to do the conversion too. After 2-hours of work, it all runs very smoothly.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did he get his belt problem fixed?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

wjjones said:


> Did he get his belt problem fixed?


Yes, he replaced the spring for the tensioner.

I had done that too, but for some reason, it didn't help any. Thus, I posted my findings just in case someone needs that info to help too.


----------



## jeremy1 (Dec 15, 2010)

a hungry pulley perhaps?,i figured a gear would eat belts


----------

